# wolly of ripon north yorkshire



## wolly (Dec 28, 2009)

hi folks wish u all happy new year wolly ripon:


----------



## Jacques le foot (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi Wolly,
   Welcome to the site, not many regulars about at the minute, suppose they all off on 'jollies' somewhere. I know quite a few are in North Wales on a 'meet'. Lucky lot, afraid we couldn't make it.
  Hope you enjoy the site, there is info to be had on just about any subject relating to campers/motorhomes, and the use of!! Also most other subjects as well  including lots of skitting and leg pulling between members, but it all makes for a very interesting and informative site.
  Enjoy the site, and your 'wilding' experiences..but stay safe.

Jackie


----------



## maingate (Dec 28, 2009)

Welcome wolly,

You have had a fair bit of snow down there and more to come. There is a thread going at the moment about a meet in the Scottish borders. It might be a good chance to see some faces from this site.

Enjoy the forum.
Maingate.


----------



## dependencies (Dec 28, 2009)

Greetings Wolly, 
it is indeed a bit quiet here just now but all back to normal from Tomorrow

how's the weather with you just now?

Richard


----------



## Telstar (Dec 28, 2009)

Welcome.  

Jon


----------



## frostybow (Dec 28, 2009)

dependencies said:


> Greetings Wolly,
> it is indeed a bit quiet here just now but all back to normal from Tomorrow
> 
> how's the weather with you just now?
> ...



with the bunch on this site were far from normal  welcome to the site wally you will have a great time on here


----------



## n8rbos (Jan 1, 2010)

hiya wolly welcome to THE site


----------



## busydaffodil (Jan 2, 2010)

hi.......newbie here too...saying a big hello & welcome.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi Wally and a happy new year to you.

Guernsey Donkey

Pics:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html

Info:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/scotland/5607-isle-lewis-isle-harris-western-isles.html


----------

